# Hayst



## slowlikemolasses

What does 'hayst' mean?


----------



## DotterKat

Kindly provide more context.
_Hayst_ is not Tagalog, not even slang Tagalog, and I do not believe it belongs to any of the other Philippine dialects.
It could be a transliteration of _heist_, but we will require more context to know for sure.


----------



## Jeffjohn

its a variation or slang of hay, which means exasperated , or like *sigh*.


----------



## DotterKat

Jeffjohn said:


> its a variation or slang of hay, which means exasperated , or like *sigh*.



_Hay naku_, that seems a bit of a stretch. I still say we need more of the text in which _hayst_ appears to make any kind of determination. Absent context, all is speculation and that is something against which we wage a constant battle. _Hay buhay!_


----------



## epistolario

Jeffjohn said:


> its a variation or slang of hay, which means exasperated , or like *sigh*.



I think you are right that it may be the equivalent of _sigh_. I don't really use it and I rarely hear it, but I normally hear the expression when people are discouraged or disappointed.


----------



## mataripis

Sneeze with meaning?


----------

